# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Buil op voorhoofd

## Basken

weet iemand by wie ik kan terecht kan voor het weglaten van een grote buil op een voorhoofd
grtzz

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Basken,

Hallo Tom,

Elders op dit forum staat het volgende: 
_Je zult toch eerst naar je huisarts moeten; je hebt nl nodig:
een brief met 'anamnese' (waarin beschreven staat dat hij/haar wil onderzocht zien wat het precies is en daarom incisie) en een verwijskaart voor de chirurg. Hiermee kun je dan een afspraak maken met chirurgie.
Ik heb het door de 'normale' chirurg laten doen. Ik denk dat je ook naar een plastische chirurg kunt gaan. Maar voor zo'n kleine ingreep voldoet ook de gewone.
In het begin was ik een beetje sceptisch doordat de bult 'terugkwam', maar in mijn geval is het lidtekenweefsel en daarvoor heb ik later die gel gekregen.
Ik moet zeggen dat het zo langzamerhand minder wordt.
Laat je me weten, hoe het jou verging? Succes, groetjes, Karina._  Verdere verhaal op http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=103&page=2
Hopeljk kan je er wat mee!
Heel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## Basken

ok,dus als ik het goed begryp is het beter dat ik er eerst mee praat met myn huisarts en die ga me doorsturen naar een chirurg?
alvast bedankt 
basken

----------


## Agnes574

Zou ik idd aanraden!!

Sterkte!!

----------

